# Show off your Betta Fish!



## EmeraldAlkaline

I can't believe no one has made this thread yet! I'd love to see some of the forum's bettas! 

Here are my two (in seperate tanks obviously). One is a female koi Betta, named Dot. The picture is before this, but she just had a small bout with ammonia but seems to be recovering fine. 

My other Betta is a Male Bumblebee Betta named sulfur. I just got him recently and he's doing fine. Very very active little guy.


----------



## puriance

I have Sterling, a classified silver halfmoon betta. He changes colour depending on the light that you catch him in! The pictures are posted from when I first got him, to what he looks like as of yesterday. He has some red showing up on his fins and body now, so he is likely a marble silver butterfly halfmoon handsome...colour...fish.


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

puriance said:


> I have Sterling, a classified silver halfmoon betta. He changes colour depending on the light that you catch him in! The pictures are posted from when I first got him, to what he looks like as of yesterday. He has some red showing up on his fins and body now, so he is likely a marble silver butterfly halfmoon handsome...colour...fish.


Sterling is a wonderful looking fish!


----------



## ambe

A betta fish is planned for my 3rd tank which I haven't got yet. Then I will stop (I hope).


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

ambe said:


> A betta fish is planned for my 3rd tank which I haven't got yet. Then I will stop (I hope).


Lol go for it. I have 4 right now until my 20 gallon is done cycling. It's replacing my 10 gallon, so I can't take it down yet because the 20 isn't ready for fish. 

But bettas are the best!


----------



## puriance

EmeraldAlkaline said:


> Sterling is a wonderful looking fish!


Thank you! I love the contrast of Sulfur myself. They come in such amazing colours. 

Sterling is a picky picky eater. He will ONLY eat omega flakes, no pellets, no frozen bloodworms (unless the day after his fast), no daphnia, no dried bloodworms...

I even crushed up the pellets last night so they were essentially flakes, and he spat them right out.

So I guess it makes it easier because it's one type of food for all my fish, but holy moly the attitude.


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

puriance said:


> Thank you! I love the contrast of Sulfur myself. They come in such amazing colours.
> 
> Sterling is a picky picky eater. He will ONLY eat omega flakes, no pellets, no frozen bloodworms (unless the day after his fast), no daphnia, no dried bloodworms...
> 
> I even crushed up the pellets last night so they were essentially flakes, and he spat them right out.
> 
> So I guess it makes it easier because it's one type of food for all my fish, but holy moly the attitude.


lol, hey he know what he likes! I feed sulfur and dot Tetra BettaMin Tropical medley flakes usually in the morning and a few dried bloodworms at night


----------



## Pastelito09

Old Halfmoon Double tail I had in 2011. 
Halfmoon that passed away a few weeks ago
And my current delta tail























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## puriance

Pastelito09 said:


>


This is a beautiful betta. They all look like you give them wonderful lives


----------



## Pastelito09

puriance said:


> This is a beautiful betta. They all look like you give them wonderful lives


I tried haha 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

Pastelito09 said:


> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Wow! this one is such an unusual color! I love it. The black and red half-moon you had too was very neat as well. beautiful fish! sorry to hear they passed but it sounds like you gave them a happy life full of food and hiding places!


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

Couldn't get a picture fast enough, but here's sulfur right after being a dork and squeezing himself through that tiny shrimp shelter!


----------



## RWaters




----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

RWaters said:


>


What kind of bettas are these? both are beautiful!


----------



## BettaBettas

First one looks like a veiltail koi mix or something, just guessing for fun lol


----------



## RWaters

EmeraldAlkaline said:


> What kind of bettas are these? both are beautiful!


They're plakats (short fin betta's) but I don't know if there are different types.


----------



## BettaBettas

darn lol


----------



## jimmeh lee

This is Grey


----------



## AquaPlants

1st pic was with iPhone 6s
2nd was with iPhone 7. Truly can see the difference 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters

AquaPlants said:


> 1st pic was with iPhone 6s
> 2nd was with iPhone 7. Truly can see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## AquaAurora

Just a few of my 19 bettas


----------



## RWaters

19! :surprise: 

I felt that I had too many when I had 5. :smile2:


----------



## AquaAurora

And another











RWaters said:


> 19! :surprise:
> 
> I felt that I had too many when I had 5. :smile2:


They're very addictive! Granted 9 of them are girls in well planted 20g long sorority tank, but everyone else has their own tank. Trying to cut down, not replacing ones that pass and dismantling their tanks... I have way too many tanks to maintain properly.


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

AquaAurora said:


> Just a few of my 19 bettas


Wow! that black and white Plakat is wild looking! strange white eye. 

And damn, that white one in the middle has so much marimo moss! bet he loves it


----------



## houseofcards

Innocence transformed...










...to Mayhem, meet Blood Vader


----------



## AquaAurora

EmeraldAlkaline said:


> Wow! that black and white Plakat is wild looking! strange white eye.
> 
> And damn, that white one in the middle has so much marimo moss! bet he loves it


Thank you, the coloration is called platinum black, or platinum dragon scale. The white eye ares are not a good thing-its called diamond eye and is scales grown over the eyes which limits his sight quite a bit-could render him completely blind. its unfortunately very common with platinum/dragon scale/metallic scaled bettas. What's worse is some sellers try to play it up as a good thing, and not explain the handicap and extra care needed. They need a little extra care when feeding (make a consistent feeding spot with no current to they can get at food easier) and don't do as well with having their tank rescaped often if near/completely blind as they'll have to relearn their way around all over again..

The marimo is tied to cholla wood halves, think I used 6-8 1.5"-2" balls. He can go behind the wood + heater and sponge filter is hidden behind. Love how he pops against the dark marimo.


----------



## ibebian

houseofcards said:


> Innocence transformed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to Mayhem, meet Blood Vader




Is this the same betta? Beautiful! How much time passed from the first to second pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards

ibebian said:


> Is this the same betta? Beautiful! How much time passed from the first to second pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes same fish, approximately 2 months between the pictures.


----------



## ibebian

houseofcards said:


> Thanks, yes same fish, approximately 2 months between the pictures.




What variant of betta is this called? Makes me want to get a betta =P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

ibebian said:


> What variant of betta is this called? Makes me want to get a betta =P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its called 'koi' or 'red koi'.. sometimes 'red black fancy' but 'koi' just a different word breeders started using to sell their marble genetic fish-marbles have unstable color and the light color is taken over by red or blue and black with time. Petco will sell koi bettas now. You can easily find them on e-bay ad aquabid too. Just remember if you buy online it probably won't look like its sale photo by the time you get it.
Yellow koi are a bit more stable though their black (and any blue they have) will spread, but the yellow don't' take over white/pale color as aggressively.


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

houseofcards said:


> Innocence transformed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...to Mayhem, meet Blood Vader


Holy moly! My female koi did the same thing but yours has much more black! Mines pretty much dark orange with barely noticable black and those little blue highlights on the fins. 

Beautiful fish though, Blood Vader makes me want to join the dark side, lol


----------



## houseofcards

EmeraldAlkaline said:


> Holy moly! My female koi did the same thing but yours has much more black! Mines pretty much dark orange with barely noticable black and those little blue highlights on the fins.
> 
> Beautiful fish though, Blood Vader makes me want to join the dark side, lol


Thanks, I just looked at your Koi from the 1st post, very nice!

Just for the record, here's my other betta, Superman:


----------



## lordheavyc

Here's my boy dragonscale Emma. (My daughter insisted it was a girl)

He loves his loach buddies!
















Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

AquaPlants said:


> 1st pic was with iPhone 6s
> 2nd was with iPhone 7. Truly can see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's funny because the iPhone 6s had the betta theme wallpapers. LOL


----------



## AquaPlants

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> That's funny because the iPhone 6s had the betta theme wallpapers. LOL




Lol even the box it comes with has the betta on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

Figured I needed to show off all my new and old fish again! In order we have Reinhardt the half moon Plakat (who will never not be blinding under the blue LEDs), Sulfur the bumblebee half-moon, Dot the Female Koi, and Misty and Lana who are female Vieltails.


----------



## Sharper

Yal are making me want to get a betta! These are so beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters

Sharper said:


> Yal are making me want to get a betta! These are so beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have the room for it - DO IT! Bettas are cool.


----------



## ibebian

RWaters said:


> If you have the room for it - DO IT! Bettas are cool.




Are there known reputable web sites for betta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Korilakkuma

ibebian said:


> Are there known reputable web sites for betta?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought my betta from: Betta Male

Betta arrived healthy and as pictured. 

Yelp page: https://www.yelp.com/biz/coast-gem-usa-chula-vista-4


----------



## lordheavyc

You could always "rescue" the fish in a cup at petco

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters

lordheavyc said:


> You could always "rescue" the fish in a cup at petco
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


True, but try to pick the healthiest looking one. Chain store fish are usually cheaper but for good reason - it's hit or miss sometimes.


----------



## houseofcards

lordheavyc said:


> You could always "rescue" the fish in a cup at petco
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Both of mine are from PETCO


----------



## Sharper

I saw this one at Petco today. I came pretty close to getting him, but I'm not sure at the $20 price tag.


----------



## lordheavyc

Looks like a good fish. Nice bright colors. No fin damage. I'd go for it.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Korilakkuma

My Betta <3

He's such a fatty... he kept looking for leftover food on the substrate. ( supposed to be food for shrimp. >_> )



Sharper said:


> I saw this one at Petco today. I came pretty close to getting him, but I'm not sure at the $20 price tag.
> 
> View attachment 767289


The hump near his head looks... weird.
Edit: Maybe it's the picture angle? lol.


----------



## yrral

Cloud and Luna. Future Pair


----------



## ibebian

Korilakkuma said:


> My Betta <3
> 
> He's such a fatty... he kept looking for leftover food on the substrate. ( supposed to be food for shrimp. >_> )
> 
> 
> 
> The hump near his head looks... weird.
> Edit: Maybe it's the picture angle? lol.




Does your betta seem to do okay with shrimp? It seems most betta will make quick snacks of the shrimp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Korilakkuma

ibebian said:


> Does your betta seem to do okay with shrimp? It seems most betta will make quick snacks of the shrimp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really depends on the Betta's personality. My Betta ignores the amano shrimps ( even the smallest ones )... but generally, yes, most Betta _will_ snack on shrimps.

Here's my Betta relaxing on the substrate while a shrimp chilled next to him. :3









Sent from my Samsung S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisals

Ok that's it... I'm cleaning up my 5 gallon and getting me another betta damnit! 
There was a blue and orange colored 'koi' betta at the petstore that I want and I don't care what the hubs says.. we're getting it! lol
Yall have some beautiful fish!


----------



## Deedledee

EmeraldAlkaline said:


> I can't believe no one has made this thread yet! I'd love to see some of the forum's bettas!
> 
> Here are my two (in seperate tanks obviously). One is a female koi Betta, named Dot. The picture is before this, but she just had a small bout with ammonia but seems to be recovering fine.
> 
> My other Betta is a Male Bumblebee Betta named sulfur. I just got him recently and he's doing fine. Very very active little guy.


Elvis 🎸
Fluval Spec 5 gallon.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Sharper said:


> Yal are making me want to get a betta! These are so beautiful!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ibebian said:


> Are there known reputable web sites for betta?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





lordheavyc said:


> You could always "rescue" the fish in a cup at petco
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> RWaters said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but try to pick the healthiest looking one. Chain store fish are usually cheaper but for good reason - it's hit or miss sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> houseofcards said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of mine are from PETCO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bettas are a great addition, as mentioned above you can get them local from petstores. Most of mine are local-the ones I got online cost a fortune-usually $15-30 for fish + another $40 for shipping or more! I've had health issues with online orders-over/in bred leading to complications so I'm sticking to cheaper local finds now. How much you want to pay for a fish is up to you.
> If you want to get a Betta go to the bettafish.com site and look at the 'betta fish care and betta fish bowl, habitat, and accessories section-look at the stickied threads for starter info.
> basic info: get an adjustable heater-'betta heater/pre sets can malfunction and cook fish, set temp to 76-82F.
> if you don't have it get seachem Prime-dechlorinator and binds ammonia and nitrite (doesn't hurt fish but allows beneficial bacteria and live plants to still consume ammonia)-many betta owners with cycling betta tanks recommend 2 drops of Prime per a gallon per a day. Keep up on frequent water changes while tank cycles.
> tank size-lot of augment here but the more water volume the ebtter-2-2.5g minimum. long tank is better than tall tank. If you get a betta king at petco they are a larger betta and need a 8-10g
> filter-low flow- azoo mignong/azoo palm highly recommended by betta owners-cover intake tube with foam/sponge media and outflow if HOB, if spray bar outflow point to closets wall to bounce water flow off wall then around tank. sponge filter with air pump Si most gentle on betta-won't blast them around.
> decor-stick to silk plants or live plants, rubber/plastic plants and hard decor can rip fins.
> If you buy local inspect cloudy: look for fin root, pop eye or cloudy eye (some also get diamond eye-scales grow over eyes-this lads to partial or full blindness they need a little extra care but are do-able). Make sure there is no white poop in cup and that fish is responsive. If its listing to teh side or flaoting/sunk to bottom it has issues. Sometimes just warm clean water can fish sbd (swim bladder disorder) issues-one of my rescues had developed bad sbd over a week at a store so I took him home, first 12 hours he was perfect-still alive and kicking on my desk.
Click to expand...


----------



## lordheavyc

My male dragonscale came from petco and hasn't had any health problems to speak of. He seems very happy as king of my 15gallon

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards

Vader just gained two gallons going from his 1.5G to 3.5G. He seems more content.


----------



## AquaAurora

houseofcards said:


> Vader just gained two gallons going from his 1.5G to 3.5G. He seems more content.


Great photo. That's ariccia carpet isn't it? I loved having that in my 12g long but its such a pain-have to keep trimmed or it will break loose and float up to the surface and makes a mess.


----------



## Omar EAZi

houseofcards said:


> Vader just gained two gallons going from his 1.5G to 3.5G. He seems more content.


How was he doing in the 1.5 gallon?! and how long did you keep him there, I have a 1.5G tank that only has shrimps but it's fully planted with full carpet, 1x rotala indica and 1x some stem plant that I forgot the name off, I just finished cycling the tank and planning to move it to my work and keep it on my desk, so I'm really tempted to put a beta in this tank, what would you suggest?!


----------



## Korilakkuma

Omar EAZi said:


> How was he doing in the 1.5 gallon?! and how long did you keep him there, I have a 1.5G tank that only has shrimps but it's fully planted with full carpet, 1x rotala indica and 1x some stem plant that I forgot the name off, I just finished cycling the tank and planning to move it to my work and keep it on my desk, so I'm really tempted to put a beta in this tank, what would you suggest?!


I wouldn't keep a betta in a tank that is less than 3 gallons. It's preferable to house them in 5 gallon tank or more.


----------



## houseofcards

AquaAurora said:


> Great photo. That's ariccia carpet isn't it? I loved having that in my 12g long but its such a pain-have to keep trimmed or it will break loose and float up to the surface and makes a mess.


Yes it's Riccia. I have a long history with it and actually think it's one of the easier plant to trim and control for the very reason it does float. If you plant it with mesh, don't let it pearl to much, shut the filter off an remove the stones when trimming it's really pretty easy. Anything that come off floats, or you shake it loose from other plants and just skim if off the surface. 



Omar EAZi said:


> How was he doing in the 1.5 gallon?! and how long did you keep him there, I have a 1.5G tank that only has shrimps but it's fully planted with full carpet, 1x rotala indica and 1x some stem plant that I forgot the name off, I just finished cycling the tank and planning to move it to my work and keep it on my desk, so I'm really tempted to put a beta in this tank, what would you suggest?!


I had mine in a 1.5G for around 3 months and he was perfectly fine. That being said it would depend on the shape of the tank and how much open space there is. If you look at my sig. links the first 1.5G is the one I had him in. I did remove the tree and just left the hairgrass carpet with the moss mound to give him more space. Small tanks especially you have to watch the jumping. Mine jumped out once and I was lucky enough to come back in the room in time.


----------



## lordheavyc

Not being a very experienced fish keeper I will say this. I used to have a crowntail in a small 2 gallon bowl. Did frequent WC and tried to do everything I read about. He didn't swim around much and didn't show much personality. He eventually died but still not sure from what. My current guy lives a much larger tank with other fish, plants, hiding places and he's the most energetic betta I've ever seen. Constantly swimming, flaring, and generally being pretty awesome. I'd like to think that the larger tank really brought the best in him as opposed to the smaller tank from my last fish. Just the other day he made a huge bubble nest. Way bigger than my previous betta ever made. Maybe it's me but I think he's happier than my other fish ever was.









Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharper

Thanks yal! I got all super excited, but my main plan was to add him to my 55gal. However, since I have male guppies in there and recently learned that a male betta will likely attack guppies, I decided against it. I was super bummed! I'd love to have that betta, but I don't have a separate setup for him. I'll need to plan and slowly build a spot for a betta, instead. I'll just admire yals photos for now. 



AquaAurora said:


> lordheavyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could always "rescue" the fish in a cup at petco
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Bettas are a great addition, as mentioned above you can get them local from petstores. Most of mine are local-the ones I got online cost a fortune-usually $15-30 for fish + another $40 for shipping or more! I've had health issues with online orders-over/in bred leading to complications so I'm sticking to cheaper local finds now. How much you want to pay for a fish is up to you.
> If you want to get a Betta go to the bettafish.com site and look at the 'betta fish care and betta fish bowl, habitat, and accessories section-look at the stickied threads for starter info.
> basic info: get an adjustable heater-'betta heater/pre sets can malfunction and cook fish, set temp to 76-82F.
> if you don't have it get seachem Prime-dechlorinator and binds ammonia and nitrite (doesn't hurt fish but allows beneficial bacteria and live plants to still consume ammonia)-many betta owners with cycling betta tanks recommend 2 drops of Prime per a gallon per a day. Keep up on frequent water changes while tank cycles.
> tank size-lot of augment here but the more water volume the ebtter-2-2.5g minimum. long tank is better than tall tank. If you get a betta king at petco they are a larger betta and need a 8-10g
> filter-low flow- azoo mignong/azoo palm highly recommended by betta owners-cover intake tube with foam/sponge media and outflow if HOB, if spray bar outflow point to closets wall to bounce water flow off wall then around tank. sponge filter with air pump Si most gentle on betta-won't blast them around.
> decor-stick to silk plants or live plants, rubber/plastic plants and hard decor can rip fins.
> If you buy local inspect cloudy: look for fin root, pop eye or cloudy eye (some also get diamond eye-scales grow over eyes-this lads to partial or full blindness they need a little extra care but are do-able). Make sure there is no white poop in cup and that fish is responsive. If its listing to teh side or flaoting/sunk to bottom it has issues. Sometimes just warm clean water can fish sbd (swim bladder disorder) issues-one of my rescues had developed bad sbd over a week at a store so I took him home, first 12 hours he was perfect-still alive and kicking on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all of this info! That helps a lot! I thought the minimum is 5gal. I think 2.5g would be more doable for me to find a spot to put him in my house. Open top tanks/bowls are hard for me to find spots for because I have 3 cats that would probably take interest in sticking their paw in. I was thinking about building a nano/pico of some sort and I've been trying to decide if I want to go shrimp or betta. But my tap water is 8.0 ph, so I'm not sure.
> 
> I thought $20 was expensive for a betta, but as I do some more research, I'm finding out that it's a reasonable price.
> 
> Oh, I hope I can join the betta group someday soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## nel

Sharper said:


> Thanks so much for all of this info! That helps a lot! I thought the minimum is 5gal. I think 2.5g would be more doable for me to find a spot to put him in my house. Open top tanks/bowls are hard for me to find spots for because I have 3 cats that would probably take interest in sticking their paw in. I was thinking about building a nano/pico of some sort and I've been trying to decide if I want to go shrimp or betta. But my tap water is 8.0 ph, so I'm not sure.
> 
> I thought $20 was expensive for a betta, but as I do some more research, I'm finding out that it's a reasonable price.
> 
> Oh, I hope I can join the betta group someday soon.



I was really surprised when I discovered my cats only drink water from my open top tank. They tap on the glass of the big tank (ropefish are really interesting), but smaller tanks are like drinking bowls for cats. Smaller fish are too boring for them ;-) A betta might be aggressive towards a cat and this way make himself more interesting though...


----------



## AquaAurora

another of my many bettas...eepk.. doesn't like to hold still for photos, always wiggling those big pectoral fins (hubby calls 'em "jazz hands")


----------



## lisals

I dunno how you folks manage to get such great photos. Seems like everything I try to take comes out blurry lol.

Anyway... I did it. I cleaned out the 5 gallon and got the betta I've been eyeballing at the LPS. Saw him 2 weeks ago and then again a week later when we were there for other fish. Saw him in completely disgusting water and couldn't stop thinking about him. Told the hubs that I was getting him if he was still there and he was (thankfully in cleaner water).

As bettas usually do.. he was very excited and curious about his new home. Lucky I got these photos of him when he wanted to check me out really quick 

















A little concerned over the white spots on his head. I can't really tell if they're just his coloring or if it's something that needs to be treated. It doesn't look fluffy and doesn't look like sores... normally. Treating him anyway though just in case.
So excited and happy to have another betta after all these years betta-less lol


----------



## houseofcards

It's hard to tell from the photo but I think the white is just coloration. As you probably have seen the KOI colors will change as it matures. If you saw my other thread my fish went from mostly white to dark red and black. It looks like you got a nice fish.

You want to get the shutter speed up to usually around 1/100 of a second or faster to get a clear shot. In order to do that in most cases you need to increase the light. So whether your using a cell phone, point & shoot or slr the shot will improve if you could throw more light on the tank which will allow you to increase the shutter and still have the picture exposed correctly.


----------



## AquaAurora

lisals said:


> I dunno how you folks manage to get such great photos. Seems like everything I try to take comes out blurry lol.
> 
> Anyway... I did it. I cleaned out the 5 gallon and got the betta I've been eyeballing at the LPS. Saw him 2 weeks ago and then again a week later when we were there for other fish. Saw him in completely disgusting water and couldn't stop thinking about him. Told the hubs that I was getting him if he was still there and he was (thankfully in cleaner water).
> 
> As bettas usually do.. he was very excited and curious about his new home. Lucky I got these photos of him when he wanted to check me out really quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little concerned over the white spots on his head. I can't really tell if they're just his coloring or if it's something that needs to be treated. It doesn't look fluffy and doesn't look like sores... normally. Treating him anyway though just in case.
> So excited and happy to have another betta after all these years betta-less lol





houseofcards said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo but I think the white is just coloration. As you probably have seen the KOI colors will change as it matures. If you saw my other thread my fish went from mostly white to dark red and black. It looks like you got a nice fish.


Yeh they are hard to get photos of with all their wiggling and zooming about-i take about 20-50 of a fish with my phone and sift through for least blurred...
Agree with above: Don't treat him, the white are metallic scales-completely normal and healthy-BTW those white shiny scales will turn blue over time.


----------



## lisals

Yep! I saw the photos of your fish and I'm so excited to watch my new little guy change colors too 
Thanks for the tips on taking photos. His tank is pretty dim right now but I'm getting better lighting for it soon so hopefully I'll get some nice photos to post up 

Good to know that the spots look ok in the photos and shouldn't need to be treated


----------



## houseofcards

AquaAurora said:


> another of my many bettas...eepk.. doesn't like to hold still for photos, always wiggling those big pectoral fins (hubby calls 'em "jazz hands")


That looks like a great fish. I'd like to see a another photo of that one if you take one soon.


----------



## houseofcards

Here's one more of my Koi Betta


----------



## AquaAurora

houseofcards said:


> That looks like a great fish. I'd like to see a another photo of that one if you take one soon.


Will try but he tends not to hold still, some of the others I took of him his colors are too washed out so not happy with. I'm just using my phone for photos since I lost the connector cable for the camera >.<


----------



## houseofcards

AquaAurora said:


> Will try but he tends not to hold still, some of the others I took of him his colors are too washed out so not happy with. I'm just using my phone for photos since I lost the connector cable for the camera >.<


Phones are tough since they don't really have the ability to deal with low light. The only thing you could do is throw a ton of light on the tank just for the pic. It also helps to shut off the filter and drop a piece of food in. when the betta slows to eat snap the pic. That's what I did with the above pic. He's looking in the riccia for the food.


----------



## AquaAurora

houseofcards said:


> Phones are tough since they don't really have the ability to deal with low light. The only thing you could do is throw a ton of light on the tank just for the pic. It also helps to shut off the filter and drop a piece of food in. when the betta slows to eat snap the pic. That's what I did with the above pic. He's looking in the riccia for the food.


Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## lisals

Okedoke... here are a couple more tries at photos. Left the flash on and put the camera right up against the glass. Still not the best, but hopefully once the new lighting comes in this week, I'll get better shots of him


----------



## Deedledee

Deedledee said:


> Elvis 🎸
> Fluval Spec 5 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


He does a lot of pouting in the bushes. He's recovering from a swim bladder issue🤕









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjbacon

Not a great picture, but meet Clark Kent


----------



## houseofcards

Meet Superman, LOL


----------



## Deedledee

houseofcards said:


> Meet Superman, LOL


That's a gorgeous betta ! He lives up to his name 😉

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanetBetta

I have three bettas, all named after planetary type stuff:

This is Jupiter, a double tail half moon male (not sure what to call his coloring, he is kinda pinkish with lots of shimmer)








This is Apollo, a butterfly male that is blue with hints of red and in certain lights a green shimmer








This is my newest, Nebula, a cellophane-ish (tinged orange) double tail male with some blue spots and areas of light purple shimmer/irridesence.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisals

A few more photos. Got in the new lighting for his tank and wanted to see if I could get better pics of him


----------



## houseofcards

Deedledee said:


> That's a gorgeous betta ! He lives up to his name &#55357;&#56841;


Thanks!




lisals said:


> A few more photos. Got in the new lighting for his tank and wanted to see if I could get better pics of him


Those look "betta" to me. If your Koi Betta is like mine most of the white will be gone in a few months. If you look at my other thread you'l see the transformation. Mine was actually mostly white when I purchased him.


----------



## Ma2FurriesNFishies

Y'all have some beautiful bettas! I don't have any recent pics of mine, but I got Gia at PETCO. Gia was labeled as a "baby girl betta". Well, now I know better. Gia is a beautiful boy now! lol







He has turned a beastiful blue color with a more reddish-purple face.


----------



## houseofcards

Ma2FurriesNFishies said:


> Y'all have some beautiful bettas! I don't have any recent pics of mine, but I got Gia at PETCO. Gia was labeled as a "baby girl betta". Well, now I know better. Gia is a beautiful boy now! lol
> He has turned a beastiful blue color with a more reddish-purple face.


Nice betta, Since it's a photography thread try not using the on camera flash. Instead throw more light over the tank for the pic.


----------



## Ma2FurriesNFishies

Thanks for the advice! I tried to get some pics of Gia tonight, without a flash, and this is what I got.
https://goo.gl/photos/hQJEEriAU4Pfjd1z5
https://goo.gl/photos/aii9WL3R4sZwSJNp9
And I really hope the links work. Couldn't figure out how to get the pics onto the computer. lol
As you can see, I must have a happy nerite snail because I have snail eggs everywhere!


----------



## houseofcards

Little macro action. I love the way the red pigment makes its way right on the eye as well.


----------



## Zorya

Just got my betta 'Sonic' today.  He was only $7 at the equivalent of Walmart and I think he's so pretty . He's a black crowntail with white between the fins and black spots and in the light the scales on his body and the white parts of his fins are iridescent whiteish-blue.


----------



## kyle3

WOW! There are some gorgeous fish in this thread! 

And Amazing photography for that matter!!

Here's my koi boy- Ric Flair: All I have is an iPhone photo (sorry about the quality!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisals

Ric Flair..... HA! Perfect betta name 
He's gorgeous!

And so is Sonic. Love black bettas


----------



## omar201

*My Betta*

Hey guys, this is my one year old betta. My 4 year old niece named him "floors" no one really knows why or where she got the name lol.

Bump: Hey guys, this is my one year old betta. My 4 year old niece named him "floors" no one really knows why or where she got the name lol.


----------



## pandjpudge

I haven't had a betta in a long time and it's hard to get good photos at times!

Plakat by Matt, on Flickr
Plakat by Matt, on Flickr
Plakat by Matt, on Flickr
Plakat by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## SonnyRay

Here's my guy, Andraste. Im working on some 5 gallon tanks for him and my other betta, Starflight.


----------



## lisals

pandjpudge said:


> I haven't had a betta in a long time and it's hard to get good photos at times!
> 
> Plakat by Matt, on Flickr


That's an awesome photo. It would be perfect if you ever wanted to make one of those retro type of photos where the person is sitting in front and behind them is another photo of them looking off in to the distance lol. :wink2:


----------



## Deedledee

SonnyRay said:


> Here's my guy, Andraste. Im working on some 5 gallon tanks for him and my other betta, Starflight.


Pretty ! He looks a lot like my Elvis 









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LancerLife

Here's my betta, Cepheus.


----------



## RWaters

Cepheus is a real beauty!


----------



## LancerLife

Thank you, I'm excited to see how he colors up!


----------



## houseofcards

Nice Koi, mine looked very similar when I bought it and a few months later pretty much all the white was gone and it was mostly red and black.


----------



## Ma2FurriesNFishies

There are some really Gorgeous bettas here! I love seeing all the variation!


----------



## Zoidborg

Here is my Female Veiltail (Gal Diamond) in her 15g Tank










---

Here is my Male Dumbo Ear Halfmoon (Beast) in his 5.6g Tank


----------



## houseofcards

Zoidborg said:


> Here is my Female Veiltail (Gal Diamond) in her 15g Tank
> 
> Here is my Male Dumbo Ear Halfmoon (Beast) in his 5.6g Tank


Very nice. Do you have anything else with them? I have my Koi male in a 3.5G and deciding if I can put anything else with it.


----------



## Zoidborg

houseofcards said:


> Very nice. Do you have anything else with them? I have my Koi male in a 3.5G and deciding if I can put anything else with it.


My male lives all by his lonesome... for good reason he ate all his previous tankmates haha. Only thing I can put in his tank that he wont touch is a trio of amano shrimp.


----------



## lordheavyc

houseofcards said:


> Very nice. Do you have anything else with them? I have my Koi male in a 3.5G and deciding if I can put anything else with it.


Not sure about in a tank that small but in my 15 gallon I've got three kuhli coaches and five neons with my male Dragonscale and they get along just fine. In fact my boy loves his loach friends because they dig up the black worms from the sand for him eat.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## VSA

Got this one today. My third one and want more! Need to finish of his permanent home before moving him in there.


----------



## pandjpudge

Got around to taking more photos. Here is my male and recently purchased female.

Plakat by Matt, on Flickr
Plakat by Matt, on Flickr
Plakat by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Triport

DRAGON METAL GRAY BUMBLEBEE " Halfmoon Betta by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## Arai

Best picture I can get.... he couldn't stop moving thinking i was going to feed him some food.


----------



## FishFan13

This is Sinbad. I had never seen a white betta before so I had to get him. I picked him up at Petco.


----------



## Queina

This is Cheval, I had to end his suffering unfortunately because of a disease that I couldn't treat somehow... But the maintenance at the petstore was aweful, I think he caught some nasty meds resistant bacterial infection there...









And this is 64 the mustard gas (yeah, my bettas have weird names, we have a weird sense of humor) that is from another petstore with great maintenance for their bettas. Never been sick.


----------



## slamdi

Waldo the baby betta. When I brought him home he was nearly colorless. 
Amazing what happens in a month.


----------



## Splashfast

I also have a koi. I haven't named her though...


----------



## Ma2FurriesNFishies

I have four girls now too. The newest has no name yet, but I just got her last nite so no pics of her yet.

This is Diana(my cellophane girl), Athena(my red girl), and Artemis(my pale blue Elephant Ear girl)








And I have no idea why the pics are sideways. LOL 

I hope to get more recent pics in the next few days. These are older.


----------



## RWaters

Ma2FurriesNFishies said:


> I have four girls now too. The newest has no name yet, but I just got her last nite so no pics of her yet.
> 
> This is Diana(my cellophane girl), Athena(my red girl), and Artemis(my pale blue Elephant Ear girl)
> View attachment 806234
> 
> 
> And I have no idea why the pics are sideways. LOL
> 
> I hope to get more recent pics in the next few days. These are older.


Very nice betta's! I especially like Artemis. She's really beautiful!


----------



## mourya

mrjbacon said:


> Not a great picture, but meet Clark Kent
> 
> 
> such a poetic form. Its so beautiful. Good one mate.


----------



## saltybuddha

Just picked up a red crowntail for my 20 gallon last week. He has been exploring every nook and cranny of that tank.

What do you guys recommend feeding them to bring their color out?


----------



## saltybuddha

Haven't seen a lot of crowntails. Here is my new guy. He is finally getting used to the tank and came out for his photo shoot. What a funny/weird personality. He would get in between the moss balls and lay down looking at me.

I have noticed some white marks on the edges of a few fins. Assuming it is from him holing up


----------



## pandjpudge

Officially a dad now, the fry look like him so far.

Plakat by Matt, on Flickr
Plakat by Matt, on Flickr
Plakat by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Nubster

My daughter has one and he's cool enough that I'm thinking about getting one for myself. I had one years ago but I guess he felt cramped in his 75g tank so he bailed out one night and wasn't found until the next day after it was too late. No pics of the current one...I'll have to grab some tomorrow when the light comes on. If I get one it'll definitely be a Plakat. My last one was a Dragonscale. Honestly...the way the females are bred now...some are nearly as nice as the males and even as nice as...I'm tempted to try a sorority in my new tank...maybe 3 or 5 of them and see how that works. It'll be a heavily planted 32g tank...so I'd think that's enough room to give them space to prevent too many problems. I guess I'll just have to be prepared in case they don't all work out. That's the one thing I hate about the Betta...only one per tank. 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Deanmasoni

*Kai Anderson*

This is my male (Black Orchid Dragonscale) Crowntail Betta Named Kai. He has blue/white markings in is tail that don't show up great in the pictures from my cell (hopefully I can upload better pics soon). He has lived with 8 Ember Tetra for a time (until I moved them to a bigger tank with a bigger group) and also 2 African Dwarf Frogs who he is currently living with. They get along fine but I will be moving them to there own tank soon and he will again be alone. (oh ya forgot about the 20 or so Ramshorn snails lol)

His home is a Fluval Spec V (5.6 gallon AIO nano tank) sitting on my Son's desk. This is a temporary spot until I build a fancy bookshelf/display stand for my nano tanks. It is decorated with cheap black aquarium gravel and lots of plants. To fertilize the plants I use seachem root tabs along with seachem betta basics which also treats the water and buffers it. Filtration is stock with some minnor modifications to slow water flow. I upgraded the light to a Marineland Advanced LED striplight which I got on sale, which is good because it was way over priced (I do love the light even though so many people seem to hate it). There are over 13 species of plants along wiith some small stones of lava and holy rock. I feed him NLS betta food, Northfin betta food, frozen blood worms and brineshrimp. He is also treated every so often to a batch of various livebearer fry. 

I change 10 percent of the water daily and 50 percent once a week. I know this seems overkill to some. I have read many different things about the water quality a Betta needs, some say weekly or bi-weekly and some say 50 percent a day. So I just shoot for somewhere in the middle. My water peramiters stay very constant fortunately and I have learned some tricks to making my water changes as stress free as possible for my fish and more importantly me 

He was purchased around the same time as i adopted a young female betta from a friend hoping to breed them. That never happened because I was to lazy... She is in a community tank eating fry and looking great now. Kai is the only fish I have ever considered to be a pet, I never thought I would own a Betta, but they are for sure my in my top three.

-Deanmasoni


----------



## Nubster

Thought I'd try to grab a couple real quick before work...only managed one that's semi-decent...this is my daughter's fish...


----------



## [email protected]

This is Superfish according to my 3 1/2 year old


----------



## RWaters

[email protected] said:


> This is Superfish according to my 3 1/2 year old


That IS a super fish! Nice colors.


----------



## lordheavyc

So I lost my Dragonscale the other day to unknown circumstances. This little guy is the newest addition. Male elephant ear which I didn't even know was a thing. His big pectoral fins are beautiful though.









Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

Yes, yes, yes!

I've fallen to the Betta Addiction and now have 11 of these little guys... <3

The two Orange Koi are my favorite; their names are Kamikaze (darker) and Zephyr (lighter). They are crazy active and I don't have good pictures so I attached the breeder's pics. After that is Kicho, my Gold Dragon who has decided to become a fin biter... Ugh. His 'brother', Yurei, also bites his fins. Yurei is a Red Copper Butterfly (who also decided to marble, sigh.) Toshi is my newest; a Pastel Blue DTPK. Then his neighbor, Leviathan (Levi), who is a Platinum White Marble HMPK. Next is one of my two science experiment rescues, Freedom II. She's a Multicolor VT. Her 'partner in crime' is Chile, a Red VT.

Not Pictured:

Ika, my Orange Cambodian CT girl.
Kai, my Wildtype/Mustard Gas VT baby.
Tora, my Chocolate Orange VT girl.
Yasei, my Cellophane VT girl.


I'm crazy, I know.


----------



## Nubster

I'd love to be able to have multiple tanks for multiple Bettas. We have one now...I'll probably get one more for a dedicated tank and then contemplating either a really nice male or trying my luck with a sorority in a larger community tank...but that's undecided.

Bump: Anyone have any luck with any of the ebay sellers of Bettas? There's some really nice ones on there...I see some come from Asia and some are US based. Any other breeders to check into in the US? Petco/Petsmart is too hit or miss and I'd like to get a really really nice Betta and those are rare at stores around here.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I never had success with a sorority. Had a group of 11 in a moderately-high density planted tank, and they were wiped out by Columnaris within 6 months. Nothing I could do because I was new to the hobby and they were hiding so I didn't realize they were sick until it had advanced too far....

My individual girls are great though. if you're looking for a high quality HMPK male I recommend Ake_betta on Aquabid. He had great communication (although his English was iffy...) and the fish arrived healthy. Packaging? Not so much; Koo Yang was the cheapest transhipper but that money-stinginess bit me in the butt. They were sitting with a layer of newspaper and a 10 hour heat pack. Granted, I am only 4 hours away from the transhipper, but the heat pack was cold. They're happy and healthy now, though!


----------



## kaldurak

https://youtu.be/T87kVpLW2SU

Video is more fun than pictures!


----------



## lisals

I think my new phone takes pretty nice photos so here are a couple of my betta  
Need to clean his tank so I can get some better shots of him


----------



## fishyfishy101

His name is Hades. I've been training him to go into my hand. I place my cupped hand in his tank and drop food in. It's really cute :laugh2:


----------



## ThatFishThough

lisals said:


> I think my new phone takes pretty nice photos so here are a couple of my betta
> Need to clean his tank so I can get some better shots of him


Aah, I'm a sucker for oranges. Was he a lucky petstore find or imported? Beautiful.


----------



## -Sutekh

I have 3 now as of Valentines day! The blue and white one that is a bit pale is the newest edition to the family  The future fiance surprised me big time! She has a male and a female as well, but I don't have pictures of them 

The new one will get color when he settles in I'm sure. I can't wait to see how flattering he will become in a few months!


----------



## SonnyRay

I got a new girl yesterday, she’d been at petco for the past two or three weeks and I just had to get her!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisals

ThatFishThough said:


> Aah, I'm a sucker for oranges. Was he a lucky petstore find or imported? Beautiful.


Pet store find  I also got him for only $3 when he was supposed to be $13 too. Muahahahaha lol


----------



## ThatFishThough

Looking at your profile pic, he looks a lot like how Zephyr marbled. Adorable! Nice price, too. I've heard of people switching the lids on the cups, though, which is unfair to the babies and VTs that get the expensive lids. 

Eta: not accusing you of anything, lol.


----------



## lisals

ThatFishThough said:


> Looking at your profile pic, he looks a lot like how Zephyr marbled. Adorable! Nice price, too. I've heard of people switching the lids on the cups, though, which is unfair to the babies and VTs that get the expensive lids.
> 
> Eta: not accusing you of anything, lol.


How dare you!

Kidding kidding  lol The employee ringing me up just wasn't paying attention and rang him up their regular veil tail price  I didn't even realize it (we had bought a few other things) until we were heading home and I looked at the receipt. :grin2:


----------



## -Sutekh

I posted my other bettas earlier, and a picture of this one a week after we got him, but this was my valentines day present 2 weeks later. The first image was after he was bought. The other two pictures were from today! What a change!


----------



## anh2.0




----------



## baileyoswald202

I have three boys. Owen, Zach, and my newest addition Q [short of Quicksilver]. I got Owen almost a year ago, Zach in maybe July, and Q a bit over a week ago.
Pictures are in this order: Zach, Q, Owen. A few of each. Zach has an uneven flare so I had to include a picture of it. The first picture of Q is him the day I got him and then there's a couple photos to show his improvement, though a video would have been better [the upload didn't work]. Q is a spazz and doesnt sit still. And Owen is a photogenic dork [his tank has sand instead of gravel now].

I love my boys so much lol so don't mind my rambling xD

































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MamaS

Haven't named him yet. I can't seem to find the right one. Shop labeled him a bumblebee, he's way prettier than these pictures. Sometimes his fins look like velvet, almost like molten chocolate. And he has some lovely blue on his head. 

Sorry about the crap pictures, but someday I'll figure out how to get that right. 
I've had some problems lately with his fins. Wrote a post hoping for some help on what to do.


----------



## Immortal1

Wifes betta - Prince. Just put the moss tree together today


----------



## MamaS

Phones are tough since they don't really have the ability to deal with low light. The only thing you could do is throw a ton of light on the tank just for the pic. It also helps to shut off the filter and drop a piece of food in. when the betta slows to eat snap the pic. That's what I did with the above pic. He's looking in the riccia for the food.

Thanks, great tips for pictures?


----------



## Cassandra Turke

Here is my boy Carlton. He is a dragon scale not sure on tail type and he is young so may get some color. 
The scales on the top of his head has a bit of yellow tint to them.


----------



## KrypleBerry

This is Klaus. He is our rose petal tail betta.


----------



## rick_lindsey

Meet Sasha :



I was intending to get a boy so I could maybe see a bubble-nest, but this baby girl snagged my heart and I had to rescue her from that little cup in the local Petco.


----------



## -Sutekh

Final update. I posted my vallentines day petsmart gift a while back along with my 2 other well established bettas. This was his final color change. He must be very healthy! I decided to name him Kai. He too is in a beautifully planted 10g. Only tank mates are amano shrimp.


----------



## ayobreezie

Time to whore out my new imports.


----------



## RWaters

ayobreezie said:


> Time to whore out my new imports.


Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Queina

Here is Narong


























And Niran my not-quite-so-photogenic giant haha. I love him just as much though, he has a great personality too, compared to Narong who's quite a angry little guy


----------



## Minimoo

This is Neptune, he's not under a light atm (he decided to be a territorial warrior with my cherry shrimp so is in a permanent time out tank), but when he is, he has a pearly sheen as well. Thinking of getting him a lady to see how they go together.


----------



## SonnyRay

This is my newest betta, Shrio Ryu, which means white dragon in Japanese

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swiftjustice1066

Beautiful fish. Love this thread


----------



## puriance

This is Phil, because he is Beauti*Phil*




























Bump:

Bump:


----------



## puriance

Cecil, my blind betta.










He likes to think he is hiding. 










He's not very good at it.










Still a pretty boy.


----------



## ayobreezie

Some more photo whoring of some new imports I got in last night.


----------



## JJ09

Queina said:


> Here is Narong . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Niran my not-quite-so-photogenic giant haha. I love him just as much though, he has a great personality too, compared to Narong who's quite a angry little guy
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


What pretty bettas. I love the pattern in their tails, the pink and violets, I haven't seen any with that color around here.


----------



## sx3inva

Hi everyone, this is Ghost..


----------



## sx3inva

Have not named this one yet


----------



## sx3inva

Wait... we have one more...


----------



## CarissaLynn

ooooooo I want to share mine 

Armin - Red & Blue Doubletail Halfmoon (Feb. 3rd I got him)
Mako - Pink & Blue Doubletail (Feb. 28th I got him)
Garrix - Black, Silver & Red Delta Tail (Mar. 5th I got him)
Kygo - Red Koi Halfmoon (Apr. 18th I got him)
Audien - Cellophane Halfmoon (Apr. 18th I got him)


----------



## JJ09

I haven't had a betta in almost a year... finally here is my new halfmoon plakat. He's camera shy so the best pic I have so far is when I was temp acclimating him... need to think of a name!


----------



## sandeepk11

How adorable! I love it.


----------



## MNBassin

Impossible to keep her from moving, but here's my little female


----------



## RWaters

There are so many beautiful betta's in this thread!


----------



## Fisherking

Argh. All so lovely! 

I set up a planted 12 gallon for the Betta being shipped to me and he arrived today DOA. Just sick about it, he was so beautiful. The vendor has offered another fish so hopefully in another 2 weeks I'll have a happy photo to add here.


----------



## jonnyking

Hi guys,


New member here from Western Australia. I cant seem to create a introduction thread at the moment as the forum bugs out. 
This is our Betta named Felix. 
He is in my planted community tank. After the initial settling period of hiding behind this rock he is now head honcho and occupies the prime water space flaring at any Emperor Tetra that come too close. Been keeping a close eye on fins and not noticed any nipping which is good as id like this to be his home rather than moving away from the pesky tetra's.


----------



## lordheavyc

Prince Charming









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ailopez

Can someone tell me where in the Houston area I can find the best retailer for Bettas other than PetSmart and Petco?

Sent from my 5049W using Tapatalk


----------



## ailopez

My Bumble Bee and the Crown Tail.
















Sent from my 5049W using Tapatalk


----------



## That70sfishboy

This is my Halfmoon Male, Chevy, whose currently battling fin rot. :|


----------



## Tyrant46290

This is our newest one...doubletail halfmoon....he doesn't hold still


----------



## LinkTheSwordtail

These are my two boys, my crowntail, Aquarius, and a new dragon, Hydra, (i think fan tail not sure) whos got fin rot (and wouldnt stay still)


----------



## BlueVelvet

I’m going to delete this post when I find out how to get permissions...the images aren’t loading 


This is Derrick, a Plackat half-moon. He gave me 3 free fish...read account below. Upper Left


Then there is Mr. Nermal, another Plackat but he is much lighter. Upper Right

This red Crown Tail was hatched on 6-1-18. I haven’t named him so I’ll call him Red for now. Row 2, Left

I got this little girl, Belinda Light, from a local pet store. Plackat as well, but on the “light” side of the spectrum. I don’t really know the correct names of the color variety on her or Mr Nermal yet.
She is small, but very aggressive. Not too aggressive tho. I had her in a tank with 5 other females and two males. Row 2, right 

Plackat female. 
True story: this female and two other babies were riding inside Derrick, the darker Plackat above. He’d been mouthing them. I got him from Petco, where apparently the Betta party and raise fry in cups. I actually doubt Derrick breed at Petco, but where ever he did, he gave me this freeby, Black Stripes. No clue as to the Mom’s lineage, but it’s going to be cool watching her grow out! Lower Left

And finally Gabe Gem, a product of my first spawn. He is brother to Red, and you can see similar Crown
Tail features. Lower Right


----------



## evil8

This is our new betta, Drogo. My gf picked him out last Saturday and we put him in a planted 10 gallon tank with a single nerite snail.


----------



## Fisherking

This is Silk. He has been with me since I spied him in *The Betta Cups of Mordor* while shopping at Walmart. In the two months he's lived in his EDGE tank with his support staff of 4 Nerite snails, he has grown considerably. He gets frozen bloodworms from Jehmco and generic Betta Chow.


----------



## AcidGambit

Here is my little guy. He's in a community tank and doing well so far.


----------



## Fisherking

Has anyone tried the Repashy line of fish foods? I have the "Gold" which I feed to my Jikin tank, and just got a bottle of the "Grub Pie". These are gel foods made of bugs, krill, squid, etc. 

I'm wondering if my Betta would go for them and am trying him on the "Grub Pie", which is made mostly of Black Fly larvae . (Yum).


----------



## AquaAurora

Fisherking said:


> Has anyone tried the Repashy line of fish foods? I have the "Gold" which I feed to my Jikin tank, and just got a bottle of the "Grub Pie". These are gel foods made of bugs, krill, squid, etc.
> 
> I'm wondering if my Betta would go for them and am trying him on the "Grub Pie", which is made mostly of Black Fly larvae . (Yum).


this would be better as a new thread in the 'fish" forum", but to answer the question-I tried the meat pie a few years back-tried a few variations of prep and contacted the maker to ask as well.. whenever I gave ti to my bettas it all just fell out of their gills.. or they flat out refused it.


to keep thread 'on topic' some old photos from past bettas
One of my favorite photos, Aristocoles the elephant ear aka dumbo fin boy, he was bought young-mistook for a female ee before his fins exploded with growth, man he was a beauty











This has to be my next favorite photo, Alastor the delta fin betta curiously examining a Pepperidge Farm goldfish cracker.. then he flared his gills (but no beard. and it was for the ONLY time ever in his life-most placid betta I've ever known/owned!)


----------



## The Algae Farm

ThatFishThough said:


> Yes, yes, yes!
> 
> I've fallen to the Betta Addiction and now have 11 of these little guys... <3
> 
> The two Orange Koi are my favorite; their names are Kamikaze (darker) and Zephyr (lighter). They are crazy active and I don't have good pictures so I attached the breeder's pics. After that is Kicho, my Gold Dragon who has decided to become a fin biter... Ugh. His 'brother', Yurei, also bites his fins. Yurei is a Red Copper Butterfly (who also decided to marble, sigh.) Toshi is my newest; a Pastel Blue DTPK. Then his neighbor, Leviathan (Levi), who is a Platinum White Marble HMPK. Next is one of my two science experiment rescues, Freedom II. She's a Multicolor VT. Her 'partner in crime' is Chile, a Red VT.
> 
> Not Pictured:
> 
> Ika, my Orange Cambodian CT girl.
> Kai, my Wildtype/Mustard Gas VT baby.
> Tora, my Chocolate Orange VT girl.
> Yasei, my Cellophane VT girl.
> 
> 
> I'm crazy, I know.


OMG, I WANNA HAVE YOUR BABIES! 

Those orange koi are fantastic. 

I'm fully convinced I need some Koi Betta in my life now. LOL

You people make me want to scrape my glass so I can take some pictures. 

Maybe you can tell me what my "paradise Betta" is without the sales pitch.


----------



## The Algae Farm

This is Puri-Puri Prisoner. I picked him at Petco simply because he moved me. He was sold as a Paradise Betta but I guess that's not really a thing?

He picks pellets off my fingers and overall is a showboating diva that loves attention. We used to have him in with a bunch of male guppies, and he was totally chill with them. Like Pepe LePew chill. The guppies now live elsewhere.

He really only flares in the back of the aquarium where it's hard to photograph through the floating plants. This is the best I can get unless I'm across the room. When he's in the front he's generally looking down his nose, judging me, for starving him to death. Otherwise he's exploring the tank hunting the abundant daphnia and copepods living in the substrate, or chilling at home.


----------



## AquaAurora

AquaAurora said:


> One of my favorite photos, Aristocoles the elephant ear aka dumbo fin boy, he was bought young-mistook for a female ee before his fins exploded with growth, man he was a beauty


found his 'baby' photo-from the petco


----------



## Orichid123

*posying error*

what he hell is wrong with this site still can not post an error keeps showing up think I will have to leave this site if they can not fix issues not professional


----------



## Jaybo

This guy lives peacefully in my 20gallon with apistos, neons, flagfish, amanos, amd crayfish
















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LinkTheSwordtail

Heres Nakano, shes what looks like so far a Koi Plakat female (6 months old) and in my opinion shes the most beautiful of my second generation of breeding even though she doesnt have much colour
Not the best pictures sorry


----------



## linzlamb

Wow what beautiful babies! I love all of these fish! I have a sorority, here are a few of my favorite ladies and also my one very good boy zooming by (his tank is a little scratched):


----------



## AcidGambit

He's settled in well to his new tank and made a big bubble nest yesterday.


----------



## LinkTheSwordtail

evil8 said:


> This is our new betta, Drogo. My gf picked him out last Saturday and we put him in a planted 10 gallon tank with a single nerite snail.
> 
> View attachment 868783


OMG Drogo looks almost exactly like my dragonscale named Hydra! Only difference is the tail since mine suffered of fin rot after one bully in his community tank ripped it all up so his tail looks different


----------



## RWaters

AcidGambit said:


> He's settled in well to his new tank and made a big bubble nest yesterday.


He's a real beauty!


----------



## Proteus01

New (to me) little guy. He’s not a baby, but still young. He flares at everything, but hasn’t taken out the ramshorn snails in there yet.


----------



## RWaters

Proteus01 said:


> New (to me) little guy. He’s not a baby, but still young. He flares at everything, but hasn’t taken out the ramshorn snails in there yet.


Very, very nice betta. Love his colors.


----------



## JJ09

I've had my Ruby a while now, this is one of the best closeup photos I've ever got of him. He keeps getting more pale blue spangles!


----------



## AcidGambit

New Koi HMPK settling into this pico tank I finally got cycled. The water is still tinted with tannins.


----------



## AquaAurora

AquaAurora said:


> to keep thread 'on topic' some old photos from past bettas
> One of my favorite photos, Aristocoles the elephant ear aka dumbo fin boy, he was bought young-mistook for a female ee before his fins exploded with growth, man he was a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be my next favorite photo, Alastor the delta fin betta curiously examining a Pepperidge Farm goldfish cracker.. then he flared his gills (but no beard. and it was for the ONLY time ever in his life-most placid betta I've ever known/owned!)



And some other past bettas from 2014-mid 2016
Dijion the one who started the addiction..









Arist'oto' the betta that wanted to be an oto









Xerxes my long time desk buddy
















Alastor the most peaceful betta I've ever owned (different photos)
















Magnus the delta that turned into a rose tail (odd healed fin damage)























Aristocoles my fabulous finned boy (different photo)









Shreduski.. before he earned his name wrecking that lovely tail
















Antaeus flare happy s.o.b.























Husband's first betta Chiyome 
















Cirrus
















Freya
















André (before he marbles-will show more photos later)[/B]


----------



## JJ09

Gorgeous pics, @AquaAurora 
I remember your Chiyome from previous posts. Didn't she change colors?
(Man, wish I could grow watersprite as pretty as that. Don't know why, it's always died on me lately)


----------



## AquaAurora

JJ09 said:


> Gorgeous pics, @*AquaAurora*
> I remember your Chiyome from previous posts. Didn't she change colors?
> (Man, wish I could grow watersprite as pretty as that. Don't know why, it's always died on me lately)


 Yes she marbles a lot from her seller photo (was originally around 40% white) can't find the photo anymore. She turned all red with a bit of black and blue before she finally passed.










My water sprite takes forever to acclimate to a new tank but once it does it takes off!
I made the mistake of leaving some babies in my 12g long for a few months unattended. They got so huge they grew out of the water and lifted the lid 1"!! Nearly killed all my other plants below (not getting any light).


----------



## AcidGambit

I rescued this guy from PetSmart a few days ago and he's already building bubble nests.


----------



## Warpiper

Great pic!


----------



## benosa562

Here's my sons









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shooting2612

Some of my brother wilds 
My kois and dragon












































Sent from my CPH1721 using Tapatalk


----------



## AcidGambit

One of my better shots of this guy:


----------



## Quint

Nothing to special 

Here is Henry hanging out photo bombing a pic of a shrimp I was trying to get 









This is Tyson, he has had a rough time. He got fin fungus/rot a week or so after we got him, cured that. Then we got a Koi female betta and tried her in the community tank but she chased and picked on everything. Put her in the tank with TYson and she beat him up pretty bad and chewed off most of his fins before I gave her to a coworker. He is doing much better now. 

Not great pic but funny he was flaring at me while I tried to take his photo


----------



## shooting2612

Meet my latest betta
















Sent from my CPH1721 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint

Nice little betta. I didnt know any better and got a female koi betta, she was really nice looking but decided to beat up everyone in the 40B so tried moving her to the 10g with my other male betta. She beat him up too and destroyed his fins. Ended up giving her to a guy at work. Poor guy went from getting a little betta and a 5gal setup from another coworker to having his wife decide she wanted a 60g corner saltwater tank within about a week lol.


----------



## Jennifier

Hello, my name is twitch. Sorry I look sad my mom says I have RBF.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifier

Twitch again
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters

Jennifier said:


> Twitch again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I like the colors on him, especially in that first pic.


----------



## Starwarsfan

Jennifier said:


> Twitch again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



now that is a very pretty betta. love the colors


----------



## Starwarsfan

well i cant get it to link imgur pics without it taking up the whole webpage so here are direct links.

https://i.imgur.com/PECWWz1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1htY3xY.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7RG2Otc.jpg
he doesnt stop moving!
https://i.imgur.com/vI3Zm2v.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/xcwuKgw.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/toLt8bC.jpg
hard to see but this betta has a 1/2 inch celophane rim to the tail after the red portion. it is super super see through. this is my nieces betta.
https://i.imgur.com/M3Tx5M0.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nRztu7U.jpg
this is my favorite betta
https://i.imgur.com/CvO89Eb.jpg


----------



## DaveKS

Here’s Finnigan, Irish name that means little fair one (pale, white one). Best shot I could get so far he’s so active. Being solid pearl white (cup had him listed as a rose gold) and moving all time he just messes with camera phones focus and white balance severely.


----------



## Jennifier

They’re all so beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeemorales

Pastelito09 said:


> Old Halfmoon Double tail I had in 2011.
> Halfmoon that passed away a few weeks ago
> And my current delta tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


The blue/peach betta is stunning. I rarely see a color combo like that!

Bump:


houseofcards said:


> Here's one more of my Koi Betta


wow! the red is so vibrant! beautiful.


----------



## DaveKS

Here Finnigan swimming around, he’s alway showing off.


----------

